#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Bitte um Hilfe, habe Suizidgedanken >

## Wüstenzeit

Hallo zusammen,  
ich bin 24 Jahre und habe seit mehreren Monaten Suizidgedanken. Einen Suizidversuche habe ich hinter mir. Seit einem halben Jahr in ich in therapeutischer Begleitung (2mal die Woche). Mein Therapeut gibt sich große Mühe, aber ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass überhaupt nichts weitergeht und ich festhänge. Es zehrt sehr an den Kräften und geht an die Substanz. Ich habe einfach keine Ahnung, was ich noch tun kan, denn so kann es nicht mehr weiter gehen.  
Ich vertraue meinem Therapeuten will deshalb auch nicht wechseln.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter,
Wüstenzeit

----------


## dreamchaser

Ehrlich gesagt bleibt einem aus der Ferne nur dringend zu empfehlen, dich in professionelle Behandlung zu begeben. Bei den aktuellen Suizidgedanken wäre das die nächste Psychiatrie!!! Dort kann man dir in der aktuellen Situation helfen und hinterher kannst du wieder zu deinem jetzigen Therapeuten gehen. Bitte sich dir rasch Hilfe!!!

----------


## spokes

Akutpsychiatrie und das sofort. Bist du medikamentös richtig eingestellt? Was sagt dein dich behandelnder Psychiater dazu?

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Danke für die Antworten. 
Aber es ist nicht so, dass ich jeden Moment aus dem Fenster springen würde, sondern vielmehr, dass meine Gedanken sich  immer wieder um das Thema kreisen und ich nicht weiter komme. 
Medikamente nehme ich keine. 
Meine Psychologe (kein Psychiater) weiß, dass das immer noch ein Thema ist und er hat mir auch das Angebot gemacht, das ich in Situationen, in denen es besonders schwer ist, ich ihn anrufen kann. Aber ich will ihn nicht noch zusätzlich belasten. Ich bin doch eh schon 2mal die Woche bei ihm.

----------


## spokes

Morgen früh ab zum Psychiater und ein Antidepressivum verschreiben lassen!!!

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich Angst vor der Psychiatrie. Es war schon eine wahnsinnige Überwindung für mich zum Psychologen zu gehen, aber Psychiater ist irgendwie noch mal eine Stufe heftiger.

----------


## spokes

weißte, ganz platt gesagt, hat mich der Gang zum Psychiater am Leben gehalten. Im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes.

----------


## sei

Hi,
gib es bei dir in der Nähe eine Psychiatrie der Uni-Kliniken? Dort kannst du in der Ambulanz einen Termin machen oder am besten gehst du hin und sagst das es dir schlecht geht und du unbedingt einen Arzt sprechen musst. Du wirst dann nicht gleich eingewiesen, so wie ich das verstehe ist es bei dir evtl. noch ambulant behandelbar. Ich habe das auch so gemacht, ich wurde auch nicht eingewiesen, erst als es nach einigen Wochen noch nicht besser war bin ich freiwillig zum einstellen der Medis für wenige Wochen stationär da geblieben. Die sind nicht so schnell dabei mit Einweisungen, wenn es irgend geht versuchen die ambulant zu behandeln. Selbst wenn du freiwillig auf die Offene gehst hast du meist nach einer Woche die Möglichkeit für eine Nacht pro Woche zu hause zu bleiben und nachmittags kannst du nach Abmeldung tun und lassen was du willst, auch bis abends wegbleiben. Also eingesperrt wirst du erst wenn du ein konkretes Vorhaben hast, ansonsten ist das alles nicht so schlimm wie sich das viel ausmalen, kommt halt ein bisschen auf die Station an wo man landet und man kann auch jederzeit abbrechen.
Ruf deinen Psychologen ruhig an, es ist sein Job in solchen Situationen da zu sein, genau das gehört zu seinem Berufsbild du wirst ihn ganz sicher nicht belasten die haben da schon genug Erfahrung. Ich habe mit meinem ausgemacht das ich ihm regelmäßig Maile, vielleicht wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit, zumindest so lange bis es dir besser geht. Wenn ein Psychiater dir Medikamente verschreibt ist es ganz angenehm jemanden im Notfall Mailen zu können, bis die Medis wirken. Außerdem wirst du in einer Ambulanz anfangs recht häufig Termine bekommen, die nehmen sich wirklich Zeit und du kannst auch mit dem Arzt alles mögliche besprechen. Du kannst nur gewinnen, schließlich hast du auch immer noch die Entscheidungsfreiheit darüber welche Therapie du machen möchtest, ambulant, stationär.......Versuch es einfach. 
L.G.

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Hallo "Sei". 
Danke für deine Nachricht und die Infos. 
Ja ich wohne in der Nähe einer Uni-Klinik.
Was würde denn passieren, wenn ich in die Ambulanz zu einem Gespräch gehe, aber trotzdem die Belgeitung bei meinem Psychologen weiter machen möchte. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen statiönar in die Psychiatrie zu gehen. Ich habe einfach Angst, dass mich der Psychiater nicht mehr gehen lässt. Auch wenn ich wirklich nichts plane. 
Es ist einfach nicht so einfach.

----------


## sei

Hallo Wüstenzeit,
ja früher war das mal so das einige ungerechtfertigter weise in der Psychiatrie bleiben mussten. Heute wird man nur zwangsweise dabehalten wenn in absehbarer Zeit ein Suizid zu befürchten ist oder Gefahr für andere besteht, jeder verantwortungsbewusste Psychiater entlässt heut´zu Tage den Patienten so schnell es eben geht. Oft wird einem nahegelegt doch noch zu bleiben und meist macht man das auch, sofern man sich dort wohl fühlt. 
Wenn du zum Psychiater in eine Ambulanz gehst läuft deine Psychotherapie ganz normal weiter, das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Manchmal ergänzt sich das auch sehr gut, dem Arzt fällt etwas auf was man in der Therapie bearbeiten kann, oder der Psychologe stellt eine Diagnose die dann dem Psychiater weiterhilft. Ich erzähle meinem Psychologen immer was der Arzt so meint, bei vielen Krankheitsbildern kann man ja mit der Therapie gegensteuern und da finde ich es ganz gut wenn  der Psychologe weiß wie der neueste Stand in psychiatrischer Hinsicht ist. 
Eine Überweisung für die Psychiatrie brauchst du von deinem Hausarzt, mach dir vordem Termin nicht so viele Gedanken, da ist wirklich nichts wovor du dich fürchten müsstest. 
Gerade in der Uni-Klinik wird der Patient in alles miteinbezogen, es wird viel und gut erklärt. Wenn man mit etwas nicht zurecht kommt wird Rücksicht darauf genommen, ich habe dort noch nicht erlebt das jemand versucht hat mich zu bevormunden, der einzige Nachteil ist das dort häufiger die Ärzte wechseln, der Vorteil ist das dort mehrere Ärzte arbeiten und wenn man dann vielleicht doch nicht so gut mit einem klar kommt kann man innerhalb der Ambulanz wechseln. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Am Freitag habe ich mein nächstes Gespräch mit meinem Psychologen. 
Ich werde mit ihm nochmal bezüglich Psychiatrie oder AD` s reden.  
Aber ich habe eine furchbare Angst davor, dass er es auch für sinnvoller hält, wenn ich für ein paar Woche in eine Klinik gehe. 
Ich wisst gar icht, was für einen Respekt ich vor euch habe, dass ihr euch auf eine Klinik einlassen könnt.
Wüstenzeit

----------


## spokes

es hat mir mein Leben gerettet und etwas Lebensqualität wieder gegeben, so einfach ist das.

----------


## Wüstenzeit

so einfach ist das...

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Damit ich nicht nur immer schreibe, wenn es mir schlecht geht:
Ich habe das Gefühl, jetzt endlich weiter zu kommen. Langsam, aber es geht in die richtige Richtung.  
UND: ich bin ganz stolz auf mich, weil: 
Ich habe mir die Psychiatrie angesehen. Ich war "zwar nur zu Besuch" (zusammen mit meinem Therapeuten), und es waren auch nur knapp 2h. War aber trotzdem ein großer Schritt und eine noch größere Überwindung für mich! 
Danke für die Tritte in den Hintern und vor allem eure Geduld!

----------


## Nachtigall

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Schritt! Nur weiter so!
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## spokes

super!  
und, hast du immer noch so Bedenken?

----------


## sei

Supi,
die Frage ob es dir gefallen hat ist sicher überflüssig;-) aber wäre jetzt in Krisenzeiten, die Klinik eine Option für dich?

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Hallo zusammen, 
 echt lieb von euch, wie ihr euch mitfreut!  :Cheesy:  
Ich konnte ein paar Bedenken über Bord werfen, habe dort die Möglichkeit gehabt mit einem Arzt und einer Krankenschwester zu sprechen. 
Ich kann mir jetzt zumindest vorstellen, wenn es ganz, ganz schlimm ist dorthin zu gehen. Aber ich muss auch ehrlicherweise sagen, dass manche Sorgen immernoch da sind. 
Aber es ist besser als vorher.  
Für den Notfall ist es aber eine Option geworden.
Wobei es wahrscheinlich nochmal ein Unterschied ist, ob man nur 2h zu Besuch da ist, oder mehrere Tage / Wochen.

----------


## spokes

der Mensch kann sich an vieles gewöhnen  :Zwinker:   
Ich hätte letztes Jahr auch nicht gedacht, das ich als freiheitsliebender Mensch 6 Wochen auf einer geschlossenen verbringen und die Zeit für mich positiv nutzen zu können.

----------


## sei

Ja, so wie Spokes geht es vielen.
Dann hat die Klinik in meinen Augen noch einen riesen Pluspunkt, es ist nicht selbstverständlich das sich das Personal die Zeit nimmt um Besuchern Fragen zu beantworten.

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Hallo!
Als ich hier das letzte Mal geschrieben habe, ging es mir eigentlich ganz gut.
Jetzt ist vieles wieder anders.
Ich habe letzte Woche meine Psychotherapie abgebrochen, weil ich das Gefühl habe, nicht weiter zu kommen. 
Mein Psychologe hat sich in vielen Punkten sehr für mich eingesetzt und ich habe nun das Gefühl, dadurch, dass er mir nicht helfen konnte, kann mir nun niemand mehr helfen. 
Ich habe einfach nicht die Kraft zu jdm anders zu gehen und ALLES nochmal erzählen zu müssen. Außerdem weiß ich ja nicht, ob ich demjenigen auch so vertrauen kann wie bisher meinem Therapeuten. 
Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll!!!
Wenn ich mir irgendwo anders Hilfe suchen würde, müsste ich irgendwann wieder alles erzählen, selbst, wenn ich in eine Klinik gehe - und das kann ich nicht mehr!

----------


## sei

Hi,
das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an. 
Wenn du wechselst kannst du den ex Therapeuten von seiner Schweigepflicht entbinden und der neue könnte dann ein Gutachten anfordern. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das alles so einfach geht, sollte es aber eigentlich jedenfalls wüsste er dann schon mal einiges über dich. 
Ich weiß ja nicht unter welchen Umständen du abgebrochen hast, aber es ist immer gut wenn man darüber ausführlich mit dem Therapeuten spricht, seine Gründe nennt und schaut was er dazu sagt, ob er meint das du mit ihm weiter machen solltest weil er durchaus noch Möglichkeiten sieht oder ob er deiner Meinung ist und dir etwas anderes empfehlen kann. 
Wie lange warst du eigentlich in Therapie? 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Ich hatte ein Abschlussgespräch mit meinem Therapeuten. Er findet es nicht gut, dass ich die Therapie abgebrochen habe und er sieht wohl auch noch Chancen, dass wir da zusammen weiter kommen. Aber ich glaube nicht mehr daran. Ich war jetzt genau ein Jahr bei ihm in Therapie (2 mal die Woche/eine Stunde). 
Aber er hat auch gesagt, dass er mich nicht zwingen kann!!

----------


## sei

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Jahr nicht so sehr lang wenn die Probleme groß sind, ich habe zwei Jahre gebraucht bis die Therapie überhaupt erst mal in Gang kam.
Über eins muss man sich klar sein wenn man eine Therapie macht, es braucht sehr viel Geduld und es gibt Rückschläge, das ist normal und da muss man durch. Ich denke du bist gerade in einer Phase in der du alles etwas negativ siehst und da du noch keine bahnbrechenden Erfolge hast, auch die Therapie als überflüssig empfindest. Nach dem Motto: Mir kann nichts mehr helfen da bisher nichts geholfen hat, mehr geht nicht.
Das stimmt aber nicht, es ist ein langer Weg und oft kann man die Erfolge erst nach langer Zeit in einem Rückblick sehen. Manchmal hat man Erfolge und bemerkt es nicht weil sie so schleichend sind, kaum wahrnehmbar. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich es weiterhin in der Therapie versuchen und mit dem Therapeuten genau besprechen welche Möglichkeiten und welche Strategie er da sieht, ich denke es könnte sich durchaus für dich lohnen da dran zu bleiben. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## spokes

man könnte auch mal über eine Therapiepause, bzw. eine deutliche Reduzierung der Stunden nachdenken. Ganz ohne würde ich nicht machen. Vielleicht alle 14Tage eine Stunde oder so wäre vielleicht besser.

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass es mir gerade niemand recht machen kann.  
Geduld ist wirklich nicht meine Stärke...
sei, du hast recht, ich denke gerade nach dem Motto, das du geschrieben hast. 
Ich weiß nicht, was richtig und was falsch ist.  
Ich weiß, dass meine eigenen Gedanken für andere schwer nachvollziehbar sind. So denke ich z. B. auch, wenn ich mich umbringen sollte und dann in dieser Zeit noch in der Therapie bin, bekommt der Therapeut noch viel größere Probleme, als wenn ich zuvor die Therapie abgebrochen habe.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich plane akut nichts, aber es ist schwer.

----------


## sei

Also auf eins kannst du dich verlassen der Therapeut bekäme dann keine Probleme, ansonsten würde keiner den Job machen wollen.
Versuch es doch einfach nochmal mit ihm, schaden kann es nicht, helfen schon.;-)

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Bist du dir da wirklich, wirklich sicher :Huh?:  100%?

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Ich meine weil er Verantwortung / Fürsorgepflicht oder was auch immer hat...

----------


## sei

Aber er ist kein Hellseher.
Als ich in der Klinik war durfte ein Mädchen für ein paar Stunden raus und hat sich das Leben genommen. Klar der Behandelnde Arzt war betroffen aber er hat ja gelernt damit umzugehen und Vorwürfe hat ihm niemand gemacht, eben weil er nicht im Kopf eines Patienten steckt.
Ich wünsch die eine gute Nacht, pass auf dich auf und lass dir das mit der Therapie nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.
L.G.

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr was richtig und was falsch ist...
In mir kämpft ein Kampf - ohne Sieger

----------


## sei

Ich würde sagen das die Fortsetzung der Therapie das richtige ist, zumindest wird es nicht schaden also kann es auch nicht falsch sein.;-)

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Ich werde so wie es jetzt aussieht, ab Januar wieder mit der Therapie weitermachen. Für die Zwischenzeit habe ich mit meinem Therapeuten vereinbart, dass wir hin und wieder telephonieren und uns Mails schreiben. 
Mein Verstand weiß, dass das richtig so ist, aber mein ganzes Gefühlsleben ist völlig durcheinander und kann nicht mehr...

----------


## sei

Hi Wüstenzeit,
ich finde das sind gute Nachrichten. 
Auch das mit dem Mailen ist gut, und auch eine Chance das die Therapie wieder in Schwung kommt.
Meine Therapie ist offiziell abgelaufen und ich habe seltener Termine, deshalb schreibe ich meinem Thera auch regelmäßig Mails. Ich finde das hat viele Vorteile, im Gespräch kann ich manche Gefühle, Stimmungen nicht mehr Rückempfinden und oft vergesse ich dort wichtige Dinge anzusprechen. Beim Mailen kann ich direkt wenn etwas aktuell ist aufschreiben und mich auch viel besser ausdrücken, Themen die ich ganz gerne umgehe spreche ich auf diese Weise auch hin und wieder an. Ich finde die Kombi sehr effektiv und angenehm.
Ich wünsche dir das du auch Vorteile daran entdeckst, nutzen kannst und auf diese Weise weiter kommst.
Liebe Grüße

----------

